# Icey Pictures



## Hunterrs (Jan 29, 2005)

Shot these this morning outside the house.


----------



## leo (Jan 29, 2005)

*Looks about the same*

here in Newton County this morning Robert, nice pics

leo


----------



## Hoss (Jan 29, 2005)

*Cool pics (no pun intended)*

I need to get out and take a few while we have some white stuff.  Doesn't happen often here so ya need to take advantage of it.  I believe I'll do that after another cup of coffee or two to warm up.

Hoss


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 29, 2005)

*Nice Pictures Robert...*

Those birds look mighty happy you were open


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 29, 2005)

THe feeders werer frozen so I had to scatter some on the ground.  I will try to get some pictures of my 6 pet doves this afternoon.  I just hope they don't eat it all, I don't want to go back out.  It is coooooold.

Robert


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 29, 2005)

The cars pic has a cool tint to it.  

Birds are hungry!

Jim


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jan 29, 2005)

Bowbender , yeh it is getting deep , some places are at least 1/8 of an inch deep now and it is not over yet.If it keeps up we could get an inch.I just hope we don't get the freezing rain and lose our electric power.


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 29, 2005)

*icey dogwood*

thought this was kinda neat. i think it thought it was spring last week.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 29, 2005)

Neat pictures, Robert!  You too, Jay.  Looks like that limb was dipped in glass.


----------



## Woody (Jan 29, 2005)

Dang Robert! --- Looking bad for sure. Ya'll might have to get the doughnuts delivered this time?

Jay --- save that photo and show it again in July. Might help cool us some?


----------



## gabowman (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a couple from Elbert Co.


----------



## vince (Jan 29, 2005)

*Please stay at Home*

I don't have a choice I have to work the 7p-7a shift again tonight.The streets were pretty dead last night but one dummy tried to drive over a over pass at 5am this morning and you guessed it he kissed the guard rail.I even had a police car sitting there with the blue lights on to give this guy a warning till DOT got there and put salt out.

If you don't have to go out DON"T. be careful.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 29, 2005)

Vince, be safe tonight.  Woody I could use some doughnuts right now.  That and a big glass of cold milk.  

Robert


----------

